# we are on our way



## deburto

The ferry is booked, the dogs have their passports, and the boxes are being packed, 23 days and counting:clap2:


----------



## christopherdouglas

Brill, where are you going? Have you bought or are you renting for now?
Chris


----------



## silvers

Have a safe journey.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



deburto said:


> The ferry is booked, the dogs have their passports, and the boxes are being packed, 23 days and counting:clap2:


Hi Deburto

It's the final countdown to a better life, the worst is now over tomorrow is 22 days tuesday 21 and then soon you are on your way Good luck.

Peterfc 666? a super hero ??????

Like i normally use extra ?


----------



## deburto

christopherdouglas said:


> Brill, where are you going? Have you bought or are you renting for now?
> Chris


heading for inland algarve, and living in a caravan to begin with


----------



## nelinha

Hi deburto, Hope you will enjoy your stay in Pt, just last night I was commenting to HD that we are a lot more relaxed since we arrived in October last year. Hope the same will happen to you and that you will enjoy the bacalhau, vinho and all the nice pastries. Good luck
Nelinha


----------



## kokorotek

Hi deburto, I wish you a safe journey and loads of sun 

We're in similar situation - cats got their passports, boxes are being packed and 27 days to go.  Also Algarve (Loule area).


----------



## deburto

kokorotek said:


> Hi deburto, I wish you a safe journey and loads of sun
> 
> We're in similar situation - cats got their passports, boxes are being packed and 27 days to go.  Also Algarve (Loule area).


thank you all for your kind wish's.
We are busy packing and getting very excited


----------



## stef2010

hey deburto. glad to hear your moving to the gorgeous country! wish i was! me and my partner are looking into making the move aswell - if you dont mind me asking, have you managed to get jobs over there?

Stef


----------



## deburto

stef2010 said:


> hey deburto. glad to hear your moving to the gorgeous country! wish i was! me and my partner are looking into making the move aswell - if you dont mind me asking, have you managed to get jobs over there?
> 
> Stef


I have had a job offer, I am a qualified nurse, But due to an accident at work , I have taken ill health retirement, and we plan to start our own business, so we have a small income to see us through.
But if we wanted to work we could, but we were lucky, work is hard to find and you need to be fluent in portuguese unless working for english.
we will still look for a pt job , just to top up the income.
And we have put money aside to keep us going in the meantime


----------



## stef2010

ohhh i see, my parner is qualified in joinery and i'm qualified in child care but not too sure if theres any demand for that and we dont speak the language unfortunatley, but would soon learn!

good luck on your journey!!

stef



deburto said:


> I have had a job offer, I am a qualified nurse, But due to an accident at work , I have taken ill health retirement, and we plan to start our own business, so we have a small income to see us through.
> But if we wanted to work we could, but we were lucky, work is hard to find and you need to be fluent in portuguese unless working for english.
> we will still look for a pt job , just to top up the income.
> And we have put money aside to keep us going in the meantime


----------



## Keidik

Excellent ! Good luck with the move and remember to let us know how your new life in the sun is going!


----------



## deburto

stef2010 said:


> ohhh i see, my parner is qualified in joinery and i'm qualified in child care but not too sure if theres any demand for that and we dont speak the language unfortunatley, but would soon learn!
> 
> good luck on your journey!!
> 
> stef


Hi,
My advice would be learn the language , and research, research ,research, we have been planning this for 5 years, we have had setbacks, but the time is now right.
try the international schools, not to sure what after school care and pre-school care is offered (mine are 21 and 18). but a good place to start. It all depends were you are planning to live in Portugal. 
There are others on the forums that could tell you much more than me.
Do't give up on the dream, it will happen.


----------



## deburto

Keidik said:


> Excellent ! Good luck with the move and remember to let us know how your new life in the sun is going!


I will, I am so excited, and I know there will be something I have forgot


----------



## diamantelady

im sooo envious,wish we were packing too,but just hav`nt got enough information to take the final steps yet but i wish you all the best in the world , to keep me going please post your adventures X


----------



## deburto

diamantelady said:


> im sooo envious,wish we were packing too,but just hav`nt got enough information to take the final steps yet but i wish you all the best in the world , to keep me going please post your adventures X


19 day, till we sail, the time is going at a very scarily fast rate


----------



## kokorotek

deburto said:


> 19 day, till we sail, the time is going at a very scarily fast rate


24 days here and I must admit the days are really flying by ... :shocked: Scary...


----------



## deburto

kokorotek said:


> 24 days here and I must admit the days are really flying by ... :shocked: Scary...


I am beginning to panic that I wont be ready,


----------



## Dennis

Don`t panic yet Debs.........wait til you get here THEN PANIC!!
We have arrived at the campsite , all is well and the sun is shining.
First veiwing tomorrow, can`t wait til you arrive have a safe journey.
All the best Bob/Jane Diezel.


----------



## PETERFC

Dennis said:


> Don`t panic yet Debs.........wait til you get here THEN PANIC!!
> We have arrived at the campsite , all is well and the sun is shining.
> First veiwing tomorrow, can`t wait til you arrive have a safe journey.
> All the best Bob/Jane Diezel.


Hi Bob and Jane

Good to see you have arrived safely i hope the viewing go as you wish.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Dennis

Thanks Peter
Yes we arrived yesterday and are now settled into a chalet on this campsite in Poco Redondo near Tomar.
Now the fun starts!
The owner of the campsite is a scot who is very friendly and knows the ropes as she has seen scores Brits (and others) in our situation and has promised to help us in any way she can.
Will update the forum as to our exploits as we go along.
Regards


----------



## deburto

Dennis said:


> Don`t panic yet Debs.........wait til you get here THEN PANIC!!
> We have arrived at the campsite , all is well and the sun is shining.
> First veiwing tomorrow, can`t wait til you arrive have a safe journey.
> All the best Bob/Jane Diezel.


Hi Bob and Jane,
So glad you have arrived safely.and looking forward to meeting up with you both again, by the way did I ask you to book us in fo rthe 1st or the 2nd???, we need the 1st

What are you using for your internet provider, at the mo we are with sky/aol, but am not sure what to do when we cancell our sky, any sugestions????????????


----------



## Dennis

deburto said:


> Hi Bob and Jane,
> So glad you have arrived safely.and looking forward to meeting up with you both again, by the way did I ask you to book us in fo rthe 1st or the 2nd???, we need the 1st
> 
> What are you using for your internet provider, at the mo we are with sky/aol, but am not sure what to do when we cancell our sky, any sugestions????????????


Hi Debs?Andy
We have booked you in for the 1st of April, the campsite is lovely with a very friendly couple who have helped us no end.
We are using the wifi on the campsite .....unlimited usage for an unbelievable 5 euros per week!! tho we are not abusing it.
BTW how big is your caravan as the entrance is on a steep slope, but the owner assures us they have had twin wheelers in with no probs.
Regards and can`t wait to see you.
Oh! forgive me.....how is your move going? bet your getting excited.


----------



## deburto

Dennis said:


> Hi Debs?Andy
> We have booked you in for the 1st of April, the campsite is lovely with a very friendly couple who have helped us no end.
> We are using the wifi on the campsite .....unlimited usage for an unbelievable 5 euros per week!! tho we are not abusing it.
> BTW how big is your caravan as the entrance is on a steep slope, but the owner assures us they have had twin wheelers in with no probs.
> Regards and can`t wait to see you.
> Oh! forgive me.....how is your move going? bet your getting excited.


Hi Bob 
The van is 26 feet, I se the entrance was small on the webpage, but they offer help!!!!!!!Burt said is the slope up or down????
The move has had aset back today our old dog has been ill all week, and was put to sleep today, so all feeling very sad at the mo.
But packing has helped take our mind off of it.
We have had to get ourselves very organised, we were flitting from one box to another and not realy getting anywhere, now have a book with everything written down and adding and ticking off as we go
not long now
Debs xxx


----------



## Dennis

deburto said:


> Hi Bob
> The van is 26 feet, I se the entrance was small on the webpage, but they offer help!!!!!!!Burt said is the slope up or down????
> The move has had aset back today our old dog has been ill all week, and was put to sleep today, so all feeling very sad at the mo.
> But packing has helped take our mind off of it.
> We have had to get ourselves very organised, we were flitting from one box to another and not realy getting anywhere, now have a book with everything written down and adding and ticking off as we go
> not long now
> Debs xxx


Hi Debs and Andy 
The slope is down ........quite steep but i think you will be ok, anyway once you are in you will not want to get out again as they have a good bar with a great barman, electrician,roof tiler, jack of all trades who is so laid back he almost horizontal 
Sorry to here of your dog passing away, we know what you are going through right now and hope this move wil be a turning point in you fortunes.
See you soon....there`s a couple for you waiting behind the bar ....if Carlos remembers!!


----------



## deburto

Dennis said:


> Hi Debs and Andy
> The slope is down ........quite steep but i think you will be ok, anyway once you are in you will not want to get out again as they have a good bar with a great barman, electrician,roof tiler, jack of all trades who is so laid back he almost horizontal
> Sorry to here of your dog passing away, we know what you are going through right now and hope this move wil be a turning point in you fortunes.
> See you soon....there`s a couple for you waiting behind the bar ....if Carlos remembers!!


just 2 weeks left to we are on our way,
I have re enforcements tomorrow to help with the packing and getting rid of the rubbish, with a house veiving in the middle of it all, we have 3 this week, it is good but a pain when you are trying to pack and get ready to sail.
Jasper is in a happier , painfree place now, but we are missing him.
see you both very soon
Debs xx


----------



## deburto

deburto said:


> just 2 weeks left to we are on our way,
> I have re enforcements tomorrow to help with the packing and getting rid of the rubbish, with a house veiving in the middle of it all, we have 3 this week, it is good but a pain when you are trying to pack and get ready to sail.
> Jasper is in a happier , painfree place now, but we are missing him.
> see you both very soon
> Debs xx


 only 12 days left till we sail, I do hope we are ready
All I seem to have been doing this week is going to the tip, dont we keep a lot of rubbish just in case we will need it 1 day


----------



## silvers

Before we came here I threw loads of crap away, crap I have now re-purchased here!


----------



## deburto

silvers said:


> Before we came here I threw loads of crap away, crap I have now re-purchased here!


Oh don't, I'm a hoarder, so am finding it really hard to chuck things out , but Hubby keeps telling me off,


----------



## Dennis

Hi Debs how is the packing going, can`t wait to see you.
Sorry to hijack your thread but we have news........just had an offer on a house we like accepted and will, if all goes well be moving in within 4weeks!!


----------



## deburto

deburto said:


> Oh don't, I'm a hoarder, so am finding it really hard to chuck things out , but Hubby keeps telling me off,


They say the housing market is still bad, we have been on the market for 2 weeks, had 10 veiwing and have had an offer today, after 4 veiwings today.
good news, but a whole days packing lost


----------



## deburto

deburto said:


> They say the housing market is still bad, we have been on the market for 2 weeks, had 10 veiwing and have had an offer today, after 4 veiwings today.
> good news, but a whole days packing lost




This is it, the start of the final packing .
The removal men come 9am tuesday, and my eldest is starting to move his stuff today.
friends are coming to collect the things , they want.
So we will be down to essentials (hopefully).
Collected the dogs passports yesturday.
So just the goodbyes left after the weekend.


----------



## Dennis

Hi Debs
Good luck with the packing......The sun has just come out this morning after a wet day yesterday, so things are looking good for your arrival.
Just had a cheque drop on our doorstep from Wiltshire Council for £76.00 council tax refund Whoo hoo!! Super Bocks all round when you arrive!!
Safe journey see you soon.
Off to see a house at Miranda Do Corvo Monday.......looks promising, house in Cerejeiras fell through...too much work.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Dennis said:


> Hi Debs
> Good luck with the packing......The sun has just come out this morning after a wet day yesterday, so things are looking good for your arrival.
> Just had a cheque drop on our doorstep from Wiltshire Council for £76.00 council tax refund Whoo hoo!! Super Bocks all round when you arrive!!
> Safe journey see you soon.
> Off to see a house at Miranda Do Corvo Monday.......looks promising, house in Cerejeiras fell through...too much work.


Hi Bob and Jane

Just to remind you what Superbock looks right and for those who don't know i have put a picture below.

You can drive after drooling at the picture below.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Dennis

PETERFC said:


> Hi Bob and Jane
> 
> Just to remind you what Superbock looks right and for those who don't know i have put a picture below.
> 
> You can drive after drooling at the picture below.
> 
> Peterfc 666?


Thanks Peter
If all goes well we might be a managable drive away from Gois...........When are you moving in? could come up and have a Bock or two!!


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

Don't encourage him Dennis. He will drink your house dry. lol


:spit:


----------



## Dennis

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Don't encourage him Dennis. He will drink your house dry. lol
> 
> 
> :spit:


I reckon it`s all a front.........he looks like a defrocked vicar from his avatar............doesn`t even drink.


----------



## Mr.Blueskies

More like a defrocked Franciscan monk. He used to wear the sandals and I heard that they had a terrible job, getting him out of the brown habit.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> More like a defrocked Franciscan monk. He used to wear the sandals and I heard that they had a terrible job, getting him out of the brown habit.


Gosh when i go on my World tour of Portugal i will have to add new dates Starting of at Porto then down the coast their is some Irish folk down the silver coast further down to Silvers area then on down to Lagos then back up to Tomar before the Superbock Derek has in the fridge becomes out of date now a new date with Bob and Jane. Busy old World tour ahead of me.

Busy old year first get my divorce out of the way, move over to Vale Boa and then a Holiday WoW.

Night all :wave::wave::wave:

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Dennis

PETERFC said:


> Busy old year first get my divorce out of the way, move over to Vale Boa and then a Holiday WoW.
> 
> Night all :wave::wave::wave:
> 
> Peterfc 666?


Sorry Peter, misread the above.........Holiday IOW !! ........( Isle of White)


----------



## deburto

Dennis said:


> Sorry Peter, misread the above.........Holiday IOW !! ........( Isle of White)


This is it , the last day of packing, removals arrive at 9 tomorrow


----------



## silvers

Today will be the day that you find your passport is out of date.


----------



## Bogart

Hi Debs, not content with one forum, eh?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



Bogart said:


> Hi Debs, not content with one forum, eh?


Bit like multitasking

:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Peterfc 666?


----------



## deburto

Bogart said:


> Hi Debs, not content with one forum, eh?


Ditto
We are here and settling in, the sun is shining, we are in good company, and enjoying a few days rest before we sort everything out


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



deburto said:


> Ditto
> We are here and settling in, the sun is shining, we are in good company, and enjoying a few days rest before we sort everything out


Glad to here that all is going to plan. Don't relax to much you have the rest of your lives to have fun. Good luck. 

I am still in the queue waiting for my time to leave. Now that my OH has accepted my offer over the divorce i can start to look forward to my move. Gois here i come.

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Catx

Good luck to all who have completed the journey, are setting out on the journey and contemplating doing it in the near future. I hope that you each have the happy outcome that I have. Take your time. Try to get a grasp of the essentials of the lingo and then integrate. Believe me, if this Irish woman can do it, in village where, in the main, only Portuguese is spoken then so can you, At home and in the car, keep the Portuguese channels on, where you will pick up some of the lingo by osmosis.

Athough, having thoroughly enjoyed the final episode of Frost tonight, I suggest that you run a sat dish alongside the normal terrestial aerial.

Good luck, safe landing and unpacking and then get out that front door and start mingling ......... enjoy Portugal


----------



## saffi

Hi every one, i'm a day old to this site, and have decided we really want to leave the uk. One thing, how on earth do you start the process into moving to portugal. Can any one give us some in site and details of where to look. many thanks natasha


----------



## silvers

Hi Tasha,
Have you ever visited Portugal? If so which area's? What were your thoughts? Would you be needing to work here? What is your line of work? Do you have enough to buy a home or would you be looking to rent?


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*



saffi said:


> Hi every one, i'm a day old to this site, and have decided we really want to leave the uk. One thing, how on earth do you start the process into moving to portugal. Can any one give us some in site and details of where to look. many thanks natasha


Hi Natasha

First welcome to the Forum, this is the place for good advice and we also like our bit of fun.

If you want to move to Portugal there are a number of things to do, First draw up a list of what you want. 
1, Where would i like to live
2, Is the place i choose easy to get to from the airport
3, Do i need to work
4, Are there children who need schools
5, What skills do i have 
6, What kind of property would i like

That's just a few things to consider. On this a other Forums there is always a Port from someone giving very good advice about the buying process and there is a link below to the post on this site.

Try and decide what you want, where and for how much. Ask plenty of questions and take your time. For me it's been over two years of research and visiting my chosen area.

So good luck

Peterfc 666?

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


----------



## deburto

saffi said:


> Hi every one, i'm a day old to this site, and have decided we really want to leave the uk. One thing, how on earth do you start the process into moving to portugal. Can any one give us some in site and details of where to look. many thanks natasha


Hi Natasha,
My advice to you would be research, research and more research.
Try and get some villa/pet sitting holidays, they are usually advertised on the many forums, also the forums are a good sorce of info.
Try and visit as often as you can afford to , and visit out of season as well, when things are quieter and the weather is not so great, and learn as much of the lingo as possible.
hope this is helpful
Debby


----------



## Debdowns2

*How did the move go...how are things*

Has it been difficult? We are consdiering a move from the states. i have a 2 and 3 yr old.


----------



## silvers

At least your kids would grow up learning Portuguese at the source, they would find it very easy to pick up.


----------

